# Porlex tall vs mini



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Im having a hard time deciding which grinder to get and cannot find the information i need.

First was the choice between Hario and Porlex which was hard but in the end i decided on Porlex.

But now im stuck between the tall and mini.

I like the fact that the mini almost completly fits inside the aeropress which although i will not be taking it traveling will still be a space saver in the kitchen but the tall is not that much bigger. Im worried about the amount of coffee the mini can grind. Does anyone know how much coffee the tall can grind vs the mini? I will being grinding for the aeropress but also frequently grinding for 2 for the moka pot (when i get one)

Im new to coffee so do no really know how much coffee i need to use or grind

So basically if anyone has any advice that will help me decide which one to buy then thank you!


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

I have the tall and love it! I usually grind 15g of coffee which about half fills it so i imagine it can grind between 25-30g. I usually grind for espresso and it takes me a couple of minutes, although i imagine you could grind for Aeropress much quicker.

Hope thats helped somewhat


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The Porlex tall has a capacity of about 30g. Not sure about the mini - less I suppose!


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

hmmm i see, so if making a moka pot for 2 people i would prob need a porlex tall?


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

I 3/4 fill my Porlex Tall for a 3 person moka pot - guessing 20g but I dont bother weighing for a moka, just fill the basket.


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your replies, unfortunately i still can not decide







but according to how much you guys are using in your porlex talls, it seems like the mini wont be enough for 1-2 people. I hate being so indecisive.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

DNA said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies, unfortunately i still can not decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grind 17g in my porlex mini.

There is probably room for another 3 grams or so - capacity is about 20g.

This is enough for 1 double shot, or 2 single shots (but probably not 2 doubles).

Interestingly i've seen it advertised as 25g capacity - I think you would really struggle to fit 25g in it...

i.e. If you need more than 20g get a tall!

Hope that helps

Regards


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well when I came to make the same decision some time ago I went with the Tall because as my Grandma used to say "what holds a lot holds a little too"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2012)

Im having the exact same dilemma, however after reading this post I think I'll be going for the Porlex Tall, thanks guys


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

If the small size is useful to you, you can always add more beans and keep grinding? Capacity isn't really important. It's how quickly and easily it grinds that will ruin your morning if you have lots of coffee to make


----------



## DNA (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies! , deep down inside i know i should be going for the Porlex tall but i want that stupid rubber thingy!!

I still have not decided because a part of me still wonders if the Porlex mini will grind enough for my needs. I wont ever be grinding for more than a 4 cup moka and if thats around 20g then it will be ok. Could someone that has a 4 cup moka please check how much ground is needed?

Btw im sorry im still going on about this i just hate making the wrong decision because il be thinking about it every time i pick up the grinder!

And i want that stupid rubber thingy!!


----------



## MichaelSmith81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use the porlex mini daily at work with my aeropress. I put 17g in and would say there is easily enough space for another 5g maybe more. I can fill it up later and tell you what I can get in it? Obviously all beans are different, but it will give you an idea.


----------



## suferick (Jul 19, 2011)

I filled my mini and weighed the contents at 22g. Of course, there's nothing to stop you opening the top halfway through and adding more beans.


----------

